
Climate change has doubled the frequency of ocean heatwaves - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05978-1
======
fouc
One more nail in the coffin.

What can we do?

~~~
danjoc
Nuclear. That's the point of the endless drone of climate change articles. To
convince you that something must be done, and that maybe Blinky the three eyed
fish is actually kinda cute. They really don't have any other solution waiting
in the wings. Renewables have never been enough to meet global demand. It has
to be nuclear. You're okay with radiation, right? Cool, let's do it. Nuclear.

~~~
peterashford
New Zealand is almost entirely run on renewables. Iceland is 100%. Sweden is
almost there. The UK and Germany are close behind. This is totally doable with
renewables. No need for waste that is radioactive for hundreds of thousands of
years.

~~~
astrodust
If we have a choice between a swimming pool worth of material that's violently
radioactive but can be reprocessed, and a planet that's choked to death from
coal pollution because nuclear has radioactive waste, I'll take nuclear every
time.

Wind, solar and geothermal should be able to fill the gap, but this technology
takes time to devleop and deploy. Nuclear's been around since the 1960s, and
it works. If we need 20-40 years to switch to fully-renewable energy, nuclear
could get us there.

